# help me find an opera for a friend



## captaindesslock (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello,

I registered on this forum for the sole purpose of helping a friend of mine, but I need your assistance. She's trying to find an opera she read about along time ago in a music appreciation class but the only thing she remembers are-

1-the husband drowns his wife
2-the overall story is very violent

I know that's not much to go on but any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Keikobad (Jul 9, 2010)

You wouldn't be referring to Berg's "Wozzeck", would you? Marie isn't so much drowned as Wozzeck stabs her and pushes her into the pond (beside which the two have been walking).

The opera is filled with as much physical violence as psychological anguish, too.


----------



## captaindesslock (Sep 30, 2010)

i'm not sure if that's the one but looking it up it sounds like a start. thanks for the help. if anyone else has any suggestions please let me know :tiphat:


----------

